# Graphic Garden collection in the uk?



## Retropinuplady (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey guys,I heard that we weren't getting the Graphic Gardens collection in the Uk but I'm happy to say that I contacted Mac and they confirmed we will be having the Graphic Gardens collection in August....so dont worry its on its way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Happy dance


----------

